# Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen



## leo_2203 (17. November 2014)

*Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen*

Hallo
Ich habe das Problem das meine Maus die Roccat Kone XTD nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Weiß jemand wie man den Treiber der Maus komplett zurücksetzen kann, weil ich habe schon probiert den Treiber einfach zu deinstallieren und wieder zu installieren, aber das hat nicht geklappt.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## XGamer98 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen*

Du öffnest den treiber, gehst auf den Reiter "Advanced Control" und dann ist unten rechts ein Button mit "Driver reset".

MfG, Niklas


----------



## splatta (17. November 2014)

*AW: Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen*

du kannst in der dazu gehörigen software treiber zurücksetzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte auch mal sowas ,alles hat funktioniert von der Maus 
aber ich konnte patu nicht mehr den Mauszeiger bewegen und nur 
das zurücksetzen des Treiber brachte abhilfe


----------



## leo_2203 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen*

Danke


----------



## interpo21 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Kone XTD Treiber zurücksetzen*

hats geholfen???


----------

